# Bike rack and back box on a B594-Possible?



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Wayne is sure he saw a Hymer similar to ours with the above set up round our way a few weeks back. 
Does anyone on here have a Hymer with bike rack and a back box? How is it done? 
Does the box rest on a scooter rack type of thing or something?
As you can probably tell, I'm a lady and therefore don't know about these things :?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

HI,

The Rear boxes for campervans and motorcaravans are made from top quality ABS-PLUS to provide high resistance and protection against impacts, weather conditions and UV rays. They are co-extruded and have water tight foam seals and flexible luggage netting. Fitted with stainless steel hinges. All boxes can be mounted onto Carry-Bikes with kit included or direct to the rear wall via an optional 'Wall Mounted Kit'. 
Volume: 180L
Weight: 6.5Kg
Size Open cm: 80L x 80W x 100H
Size Closed cm: 80L x 38W x 70H

Hope this helps..

Peter


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for this but can they be mounted on the wall below a bike rack?
Silly me, I forgot about the little garage underneath the bike rack. Nope we'd definitely need some type of chassis mounted thingy with a sticky out bit that we could plonk a box into. Now what could that be called....?


----------



## 115609 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Kay,Your van would be same as my 534 and I see where your coming from.I am hoping my good nephew (metal fabricator) is giong to make a box for me,thing is I have a german made motor cycle rack on my van and intend to bolt on the box with side or top access and mount the two bicycles outside of it.My boot door would then be unusable but I have access under the rear seat.Not shure if you can do same.Please let me know if you sort something out. Joe.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Kay, First of all I do not have a Hymer, but I fixed a Box and our cycles to the back of my Duetto. On the Cycle rack which is fixed to the van, I moved the wheel chanels up to the higher holes on the frame(probably tecnically frowned upon, but it worked) this gave me more space below the rack. I fixed the Box to this rack. For the cycles I used the wheel chanels from my other cycle rack(Citreon) and fixed it to the back step with Jubilee clips(I do have to remove the saddles and turn the handlebars, but it does all sit very securely). Do you have a towball?, if yes, you could use a Cycle Rack that fits onto it, or, failing that you will have to fit some sort of tray frame and use the car type rooftop cycle racks (can be bought cheaply from Friday Adds) Anyway hope this gives you some ideas how to solve your problem. Best of luck. Andy


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

hi 

do you mean something like this?

icer


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah i was gonna look to buy a roof box, but depending on price one on the back may be better, Icer how much is that set up cost to fit?


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

The whole thing is demountable, 

The box also comes off and you can put runners for a m/cycle in place

As can be seen from the pictures cycles can be placed on top in channels



Ian


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Icer, Exactly. " A picture paints a thousand words". I couldn't send a photo as I remove the bottom rack when I am not touring,and anyway yours looks very professional, mine is a more "Heath Robinson" set up. Andy (crestfallen)!!!


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

icer said:


> The whole thing is demountable,
> 
> The box also comes off and you can put runners for a m/cycle in place
> 
> ...


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

Silly Question, but does that not put an awful strain strain on the back axle.

Don


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi all,

I wish that I could though,

No it came with the motorhome.

I have the receipts though. Its called a Maxi Gepackbox 1600x500x650 cost then 6/2003 940 euros + ramp for m/cycle 52 ,with tax total was 1150.00 euros.

maker is a company called Sawiko.de you can download 2009 brochure but you will need Winrar on your computer to open it..

just had a look, it is under art. No 1860 now 1230.00 euros + I assume tax. dont know what exactly it comes with but have a look, you will have to translate it my German is not any good.

I notice from my receipts that shortly afterwards the previous owners uprated the rear suspension with a goldschmitt suspension bellows and plated it to 4000Kg

I hope this is of use to you

Ian


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah for that price i may look at other options... 

may stick with the roof box!! just need a cheap one ..


hows the shop going anyway?


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

markandlorna said:


> hows the shop going anyway?


We may be exchanging today...or tomorrow....but definitely by Wednesday with escape pencilled in for 29th April.


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

wow, funtastic, where you heading first?

are you all equiped and ready then?

soz, going off original Question


----------

